# streamlined offshore program



## mwebber (Jun 3, 2014)

I finally prepared all forms and want to file this week; however, I am not clear now - should I file 2011, 2012 and 2013 forms or 2012, 2013 and 2014 as the deadline to file 2014 has actually passed. But has it as it is automatically extended by 15 June for the expats?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mwebber said:


> I finally prepared all forms and want to file this week; however, I am not clear now - should I file 2011, 2012 and 2013 forms or 2012, 2013 and 2014 as the deadline to file 2014 has actually passed. But has it as it is automatically extended by 15 June for the expats?


The deadline for expats is automatically extended to June 15th. However, it is advised to send in a little note with your 2014 return simply stating that, as you are resident overseas, you are taking advantage of the automatic extension.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mwebber (Jun 3, 2014)

so, if i want to send the streamline package - i only send 2012, 2013 and 2014 as the deadline has already passed? or still 2011?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Still 2011. At this writing the 2014 tax return filing deadline has not passed for overseas residents, as Bev stated.


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

You will have to wait until after June 15th if you want the 2014 return to be considered late, and thus part of your Streamlined package. If you have already filed an extension for yourself, then you will have to wait until after October 15th before your 2014 returns will be late.

With all that said though, if you already have your 2011 return completed, why don't you just send them all in and be done with it?


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

DavidMcKeegan said:


> You will have to wait until after June 15th if you want the 2014 return to be considered late, and thus part of your Streamlined package. If you have already filed an extension for yourself, then you will have to wait until after October 15th before your 2014 returns will be late.
> 
> With all that said though, if you already have your 2011 return completed, why don't you just send them all in and be done with it?


What David said. 2014 can be filed before June 15 via regular channels because it is not yet late. The same goes for your 2014 FBAR (June 30). Getting 2014 done in timely fashion will be evidence of good faith on your part.

11,12, and 13 can be filed via the streamlined procedure. Don't confuse the IRS; no good can come from that.


----------

